# Question about a buffing wheel



## redleif (May 19, 2008)

I haven't been making pens for that long and I am currently using a friction polish and I do not like it. I am going to start using a different process and I would like to know of a good buffing wheel and wax to use on my lathe. I have a Carba-tec 1/4 hp lathe. So if anyone can point me in the right direction, it would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you in advance


----------



## toolcrazy (May 19, 2008)

Check out a Beale buffing system. It will be all you will ever need. But, be careful, they may not fit your lathe, depending on your center to center length.


----------



## redleif (May 19, 2008)

My length between centers is 12-1/2". The one you recommended should work. Thanks


----------



## Texatdurango (May 19, 2008)

I would also have a look at the setup sold by Penn State which is the same thing as the "Beall system" except for some minor hardware differences... http://www.pennstateind.com/store/lbuffsys.html

I bought it, removed one wheel and use two buffs, one for tripoli and the other for white diamond.  By removing one wheel, I have lots of room between wheels and since I don't use carnuba wax, I don't need the third buff.


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (May 19, 2008)

I have a Beale buffing system and LOVE it.  I had the opportunity to see/use a knockoff this weekend.  The knockoff does not compare to the Beale.  I like the Beale buffs and the compounds better.


----------



## Chuck Key (May 19, 2008)

You may be able to come up with a buffer just using stuff you have on hand.


----------



## allenworsham (May 19, 2008)

I bought the 3 wheel buffing system at my local Rockler store. I didn't see it listed on their website when I looked just now. This system has the 3 wheels and compounds, but it is designed to use only one wheel at a time which I like better than the 3 in a row. When I do bowls, flat work or longer pens, I need to have more "elbow room" and using the 3 in a row wouldn't work. I have the Jet Mini and run it at 1800 rpm's with no problems. Some of the best money I have ever spent was getting this buffing set up.


----------



## Fred (May 19, 2008)

The Beale 3-In-1 system is great. I highly recommend their buffing wheels and have never experienced a bad finish when using them. They have other designs of buffing wheels that are most excellent in polishing the insides of bowls, etc. Using these on an extension cable make it fun to buff the bowls and other hollow turnings.


----------



## toolcrazy (May 19, 2008)

CSUSA has the Beale, I believe. But they don't call it Beale. 
http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/store/Finishing___Buffing___Three_Buff_System___3_buff?Args=
And they are out. Do a search, I know you can finds a Beale cheaper that here. I searched after I bought mine. Oh well.


----------



## david975 (May 19, 2008)

Since we're on the topic.... I too have the beale 3 wheeler,  I have quite a few strands that come off like laces and tend to beat up my softer materials, do you guys trim yours or do any other type of periodic maintenance?


----------



## david975 (May 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## hunter-27 (May 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by redleif_
> 
> My length between centers is 12-1/2". The one you recommended should work. Thanks


I'd caution the fact that only 12.5" will work, my jet mini is 14.5 and it barely does.


----------



## turned_for_good (May 20, 2008)

David-I don't have a buffing system for my pens, but back when I worked at a place that had them I used a tool that looked like a bunch of metal teeth to rework the buff.  It sounds like thats what you need to do.


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (May 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by david975_
> 
> Since we're on the topic.... I too have the beale 3 wheeler,  I have quite a few strands that come off like laces and tend to beat up my softer materials, do you guys trim yours or do any other type of periodic maintenance?



Wrap a piece of course sandpaper around a piece of scrap wood and press it against the spinning buff; with a free hand use a shop vac to collect the loose threads

#4 page 1: http://www.bealltool.com/pdfs/woodbuff.pdf


----------



## redleif (May 20, 2008)

My lathe is a 1/4 hp and minimum requirements say 1/2 hp for the beale 3 wheeler. Would it still work?


----------

